# HAND MADE SWITCH STANDS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one Making their own Switch Stands?

Got some Pic's?

I am not interested in buying ones from vendors.

JJ


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I like this style. The pivot being lower than the throw bar means it tilts the same way the switch is thrown.
The lock just slides up the handle.

Hope this helped a bit.
Harvey C.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I make these for under a dollar each. 









More on my web site:  [url]http://www.jbrr.com/html/switchstands.html [/url]


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

HEre's my lo-tech approach. Like Harvey's, it throws the same way switch is thrown. It's barrel lock from Lowe's. 

I've done other type too 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

having trouble posting a PDF


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave, 

If just a couple of pages, contact me by this site's IM and I can post each page as a jpg; I'll be here for 20 minutes and if no IM will check back in the morning

Forgot to mention, re: the photo of my barrel switch. I've done something similar to Bruce's but I'm using barrel now b/c I have 2 running beagles that I don't want to get poked or in turn, bend the stand, although I think Bruce has a beagle too


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel Wilson makes a mean switch he made me 6 of em for my layout. Pennies, paint and bailing wire involved !! Regal


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

photos please, Regal!


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's are the pictures and the diagram I used.
Very cheap to make. 

Be sure to use stainless screws, these have been outside to 8 years and still work fine. 

I forgot where I picked up this drawing.

Dave


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave

Just noticed your comment regarding the trouble with posting a link to your PDF file, sorry for being slow.









Here's a link to your file.

Switch Stand Instructions PDF[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like ground throws, always breaking off the ones that stand up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you are getting clumsy in your age.







On all my hand throw switches I use the high stand switch but they are bought and not made,







. Later RJD


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I made these switch stands based on an article by "Mike Gray"









check out my How-to page here, http://4largescale.com/trains/P13.htm


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

The so-called" Barrel Bolt ground throw", was originally developed on the IPP&W Rail Road, back in the late 80's. The original name was "The Original KayDee, Patented, Barrel Bolt Ground Throw". 

The Name KayDee came from a young lady, who frequented the grand old "Big Trains List" which is still out there with a faithful following. 

For each Barrel Bolt Ground throw you make and use, please direct $0.50 to your local Humane Society, or SPCA, in order to honour the patent. 

If it makes it easier, just send them at least a $5 bill, and consider yourself free to build as many as you care to. 

At this time of the year, besides thinking of giving, goodwill, and cheer; PLEASE remember our animal friends, out there that are abused and ill treated by so many humans who also tend to abuse their own kind.... 
Thank you, and use the Barrel Bolt idea freely, as long as you are having fun.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By hcampbell on 13 Dec 2010 11:38 AM 









I like this style. The pivot being lower than the throw bar means it tilts the same way the switch is thrown.
The lock just slides up the handle.

Hope this helped a bit.
Harvey C. 





What is the stand made from Brass or steel ? Where did you get the small hex bots/
That is a good loking switch stand


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The stand is made from brass. The bolts are from Micro-fasteners.
The curved top was either milled or just bent 'round something, I've done it both ways and they look about the same.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Harvey, that's great. I use micro-fasteners for stuff; their prices are reasonable. 

How'd you blacken the brass? Looks darker than just from being outside. 

---- 

I'd have to agree w/Jerry, standup throws tend to break off outside (for me). Probably b/c I do a lot of walking on the tracks. 

Dave


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

ABOVE PICTURE..Featured a quite similar plan in MAY/JUNE 2009 edition NG & SL Gazette as used on the EBT RR


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I built from an EBT plan. 
It's just natural weathering on the brass. 
I do knock one loose once in while and one got stomped by a bear. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, that PDF is for another do-it-yourself switch stand. 
BTW how does one link to a PDF?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Crocker on 14 Dec 2010 10:44 AM 
Thanks Steve, that PDF is for another do-it-yourself switch stand. 
BTW how does one link to a PDF? You have to use the HTML hyperlink tag, and make sure the text you use for display (i.e. the blue text on the right) is not just a repeat of the actual URL. And use the HTML editor.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, Dave: Many thanks for the ideas and plans. Those are great.

Bob


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Bruce, your throws are unbelieveable. I don't have my 2007 GR. It was a great article from what I remember.


----------

